# East Liverpool Kayak fishing?



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

How is the current looking around East Liverpool? Tame enough to take a kayak out 7-14-10? If so I will probably be bass/sauger/walleye fishing. Any spots that I should hit that would keep me out of the high traffic areas? PM me if you don't want to provide any public tips.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

I know someone on here at least lives near the river that can update me on the current!


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Decided to head to the river even without an update on water conditions. Had an absolute blast, got to watch the smallest fawn I have ever seen feed along a remote shore for quite a while. The fishing was excellent also, seeing how I found the hot spots on my own, I will keep them to myself until my return trip!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

"The fishing was excellent also, seeing how I found the hot spots on my own,"

Well,,, It's been slow for us, So I can't wait to hear your 'Update'.
Sure would like to know How and What?
Find any wipers?
We mostly target smallmouth, walleyes and sauger.
Glad to see someone on the river is still catching!


----------



## jiminy cricket (Oct 13, 2020)

does seeing marks on a fish finder constitute finding a hotspot?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Never fished the Ohio or even caught a wiper in Ohio yet. Please feel free to share them hot spots with ole Karl.

Edited: I did catch a little wiper at Charles mill tailwaters this spring but it wasnt a beasty.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Karl Wolf said:


> Never fished the Ohio or even caught a wiper in Ohio yet. Please feel free to share them hot spots with ole Karl.
> 
> Edited: I did catch a little wiper at Charles mill tailwaters this spring but it wasnt a beasty.


Hit the dams.


----------

